
A decade later, Reddit's comment sorting still fails to do its job - VHRanger
https://www.singlelunch.com/2019/09/17/a-decade-later-reddits-comment-sorting-still-fails-to-do-its-job/
======
Noumenon72
Does HN use any similar algorithm? In the posts with enough comments to run
onto a second page, I have never clicked through.

